# Game 65, Bucks vs Celtins



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> TEAMS: Bucks (26-38) vs. Boston Celtics (46-17).
> 
> WHEN: 5 p.m. Sunday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/117869339.html

Let's see how they look against a good team.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

...


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

36 Karat said:


> ...


Yeah, that about sums it up. There wasn't going to be any amazing comeback in this game.


----------

